# My Sprayer bit the dust. Reccomend new one?



## gabchoud (Jan 29, 2008)

I had been using a Graco XR7 from BORG. Had it for about a year ang a half, and today it puked it's guts when I was just getting started. I don't do a ton of spraying, but enought that I don't want my machine to crap out on me. 

I think I'll have this one repaired (if not too expensive) and keep it as a back up. I will however need to replace it.

In the 1.5 years that I have had the XR7 I have probably done 20-25 jobs averaging 1500 sq. ft. each. So like I said I don't spray alot but enought to make it worth having a quality sprayer that isn't going to tank on me. 

I'd like to keep it around a grand if possible, but I want your opinions on what I should get given the amount of jobs/product I run through the machine. Mostly latex, but I do refurbish the occasional deck and then I use an oil based product.

Thanks for your help.

Matt


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

if you catch a good sale at SW, you might consider a titan 440i

they run about $1200ish presale and around $800 on sale

I love the machine, so of course I'll recommend it to anyone like yourself


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You should be able to find a titan 440i for about 8 bills new. For the budget you set the titan is the best deal. You get a lot of sprayer for the $. I say ditch that titan gun though and get a contractor2.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Don't spend money to fix xr-7.

SW has Graco 395 and titan 440i for 800-900 now in ad flyer.


----------



## leblancpainting (Jan 29, 2008)

Either the Graco 395 or the Titan 440i are excellent choices. I have a 440i and love it. It is a great sprayer for interior and exteriors. It is light and easy to lug around and it came with a year plus warranty. My first one puked after 10 months and was completely repaired by the shop my local SW uses at no cost to me.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

SW also has the 540ix on sale for $995 as well.


----------



## gabchoud (Jan 29, 2008)

Tmrrptr said:


> Don't spend money to fix xr-7.


Why would I not spend the money to repair the xr7? At the very least it would make a decent back up sprayer. I seem to do a lot of spraying in spurts. The sprayer may sit for 3-4 months and then I'll do several jobs in a row where it's a necessity.

Do you think it would cost more than it's worth to repair? I've never had to get one fixed.


Matt


----------



## leblancpainting (Jan 29, 2008)

Your might be surprised how expensive it is to get one of those repaired. I am not sure how much yours will be, but you may want consider that. Often times, the spray shop will not be able to tell you what a repair will cost until you take it in. You can also buy replacement parts for it at www.spraymall.com. I love those guys and everything they sell carries the same warranties that SW would offer except for cheaper prices!


----------



## gabchoud (Jan 29, 2008)

*Fixed it myself*

Well, I took a loaner machine out to the job yesterday, and that sprayer would even prime.

Tore my machine apart and replaced all of the o-rings (with ones that weren't quite the right size) from a o-ring kit I had on the van.

Long story short the machine works like new again, so no need to take it in for repair. I'm still going to get another sprayer, but now it doesn't have to be an emergency purchase now.

Think I'll pick up a 440

Thanks for your input.

Matt


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Good deal Matt. I prefer to do the work myself on sprayers as well. Saves a lot of cash.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

gabchoud said:


> Well, I took a loaner machine out to the job yesterday, and that sprayer would even prime.
> 
> Tore my machine apart and replaced all of the o-rings (with ones that weren't quite the right size) from a o-ring kit I had on the van.
> 
> ...


Gabchoud!

Since no one else has said it yet, GESUNDHEIT!


----------



## Crown Restoration (Jul 29, 2007)

My X-7 pooped on me last week. I'm pretty sure that it just needs some o-rings and a new return tube.

Anyway, the thing made a ton of money for being a little piece of crap machine. It sprayed as much paint as I needed it to.

I went out and bought a 440i when SW had a one day sale for $699. :thumbup: 

I get to take it for a test spin tomorrow.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

I've had a few 440's and do like them for the money. Recently, I had to purchase a bigger unit for a commercial job we did. I went with a 740. Paid $1650 for it and love it. I think my 440's have become backups at this point. Same PSI but more consistent fan, no trails, much quieter, and works much easier. In other words, the 440 was always going a mile a minute (and it did keep up), but the 740 just kind of chugs along pushing the same amount of product. My $.02.

This reminds me, though, of the importance of having backups. I'll share my sprayer hell day for all. You can ask Vermont Painter about this one. At the time, my wife was 9 months and 1 week pregnant. For reasons that I still can't comprehend to this day, I thought it would be a good idea to try spraying my interor trim for the first time. We get everything taped off the night before. Show up ready to go in the morning with THREE sprayers. The first is a cs 10,000 HVLP which I bought used and had just had work done on. I knew it was a tempermental unit so we also brought two 440's. Sure enough the HVLP is having problems, can't keep up. No problem, we switch to the first 440. Somehow, paint will not stop pouring out of the gun. Can't fix it. Even though I've never seen this problem before and this kind of thing tends to drive me nuts, I chaulk it up to "not important right now," and switch to the second 440. SAME PROBLEM! 

I'm about to lose my mind with a room taped off, three sprayers not working and full of paint, and my wife about to give birth any second. I went back to the shop and basically threw the cs 10,000 in the trash. It had never worked right. Cleaned my 440 the best I could, still had the same problem even with a different gun. Cleaned the second 440, Scott's, (now it's working fine with a new gun). To this day I don't know what the problems were with the 440's. Maybe somebody could shed some light?

Show up the next day and spray the whole place with my little 9100 cup HVLP. Not good times but certainly one for the story vault. My wife didn't give birth for another couple of days. That was one year ago as the boy turns one tommorrow! 

Mack


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I still wince when thinking about that day. I do believe there was a ghost in the machines that day.

By way of update, shortly after that fateful day, I purchased a new 540 and fell in love. Same as what GM said about his 740...not as much of a screamer and generally easier to be around. 

Greg - see you tomorrow at the birthday party!


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

gabchoud said:


> Why would I not spend the money to repair the xr7? At the very least it would make a decent back up sprayer. I seem to do a lot of spraying in spurts. The sprayer may sit for 3-4 months and then I'll do several jobs in a row where it's a necessity.
> 
> Do you think it would cost more than it's worth to repair? I've never had to get one fixed.
> 
> ...


I have 5 pumps...
and I had worked with a big co where I was not required to use any of my own... the co had over a dozen, many far superior to my own, which I always chose to use.
Wandering in HD one day I bought a returned XR-9 for $300 and it lasted 1/2 a dozen small projects, then the pressure control gave out.
$60 + shipping.
And it's a cheesy little device.
No telling what gives out next.
Then I end up chasing my tail, more good money after bad.

It is only my opinion money is better spent on a professional quality machine. Basically, bigger pump, better off you are.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

My money is on graco. NOT home depot Graco either. I'm talking genuine professional grade stuff. My 495 That I bought used (in 1992) worked like a champ until 2005 when the connecting rod broke. I used it for heavy latexes and oils all the time , kept it packed (twice in the whole time I used it) and KEPT IT CLEAN!!! I never stored it in material in other words. Even the 395 suitcase pump I won at the pro show lasted 8 years. just my opinion . Thinner for long term storage and pump saver for short and I ALWAYS flushed soapy water then clear after each job. (for latex)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a 550i, 740ix high boy, a graco 1095 and 795 high boys (SW models).....the 740ix has been the most reliable machine I have ever had..(had it 18 months ...put oil, latex ..about 65 gallons a week and still no rebuild)... I like gracos but rebuild parts are more expensive, have had trouble with the electronics and I like attaching wheels and 100ft of line to them...dam things never fit right on gracos...plus they are heavy!


I plan on dumping the gracos for a Speedflo 6900 ...I also am looking int the Graco 395 Air assisted ....nice for low pressure work....eliminate the need for a HVLP 

I am selling the 550i, the 795 and a CapSpray 5500 (i think) ..HVLP withthe 2 1/2 gallon pressure pot... Boston area ...P.M. if interested


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Neps, you are really gonna like the Speeflo 6900!
Great pump.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Tmrrptr said:


> Neps, you are really gonna like the Speeflo 6900!
> Great pump.


I'm glad you like it...I've been drooling over it for a while....I'm a tool *****.


----------

